# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Liz Dawn: 'Leaving Corrie saved my life'

## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Liz Dawn has confirmed that her decision to quit the soap saved her life.

The 69-year-old actress made her final appearance as Vera Duckworth one year ago after deciding to leave for health reasons.

Dawn was diagnosed with the lung disease emphysema seven years ago. In her final months with the soap, playing Vera became such a struggle that she suffered from panic attacks at work.

"Leaving the show really did save my life. It's removed a lot of stress from me," Dawn explained in an interview with The Sun. "If I was due in at work, I'd get up in the morning and then start to panic while I was getting dressed.

"I'd even have panic attacks at work. I'd walk off set and sit in my dressing room and just gasp. It was terrifying - you can't get your breath and when you're breathless to start with that's an awful feeling. Just being able to potter about and relax has made life easier."

She added: "I've been on four cruises this last year, which isn't bad is it? I've also been on holiday to Spain six times. If I get a cold or chest infection it's bad news, so I've got to look after myself and the sea air is good for me."

Dawn also revealed that she is still a huge fan of the Weatherfield soap and believes it is going from "strength to strength".

----------

alvinsduckie (27-01-2009)

----------


## Abbie

Im glad she is feeling much better  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

CORRIE legend Vera Duckworth is set to make a dramatic return to the ITV1 soap - as a GHOST.
The battleaxe, played by Liz Dawn, is being lined up to make the spooky comeback two years after she died.
And bosses are planning to have her reappear before on-screen husband Jack finally leaves the cobbles in December.
Jack - played by Bill Tarmey, 69 - is expected to be involved in a major storyline to give him a fitting exit, to coincide with Corrie's 50th anniversary.
Producers are developing a plotline that sees Vera's spirit come back to Weatherfield cobbles - where she once ran the Rovers Return pub - to chat to Jack before his 31-year stint ends.
Liz, 70, who first appeared in the Manchester-based soap in 1974, left the show in January 2008 after being diagnosed with incurable lung disease emphysema.
Fitting

In her final scene her character Vera was seen passing away in her sleep - leaving a devastated Jack behind.
A Corrie insider said: "The scriptwriters have been trying to come up with a fitting end for Jack and the ghost idea has become a big hit among the crew."
The source compared the plot to the famous scene when Bobby Ewing returned to soap Dallas months after being killed in a car crash.
Our insider added: "It would be the most dramatic return from the grave since Bobby came out of the shower in Dallas."
Jack left Weatherfield earlier this year with new love and fellow pigeon enthusiast Connie Rathbone after actor Bill went into semi-retirement due to health problems.
But he will make a return to Weatherfield before leaving completely.
Producers are currently considering a range of storylines to spice up the show ahead of its anniversary.
Advertisement

Bringing back Jean Alexander as Hilda Ogden was among ideas that have been rejected.
Plots to go ahead include transsexual Hayley Cropper's wedding to long-term partner Roy.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz0rf9NCrKc

----------


## Katy

i think thats quite a nice idea! especially since jacks leaving.

----------


## alan45

New Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson has revealed that there will be no old characters returning for the show's golden anniversary episodes. 

Collinson, who succeeded Kim Crowther as the ITV soap's showrunner earlier this year, is currently planning its 50th anniversary celebrations with storyliners. 

Various reports have claimed that the likes of Julie Goodyear, Kevin Kennedy and Suranne Jones would be making a comeback. 

It has also been suggested that former actress Liz Dawn is being lined up to return as the ghost of Vera Duckworth.

However, Corrie's leading man has denied any such plans. 

Speaking exclusively to DS, he said: "There'll be no returning characters from the past, no big nods to nostalgia… The Street itself is 50 years old and characters like Ken and Emily have been in it for that long and reflect that, so I don't want to look backwards."

Coronation Street celebrates its 50th anniversary on December 9.

----------


## alan45

Jack Duckworth, played by Bill Tarmey, is one character who will leave before the end of the year. His final scenes - which are not part of the tram crash - will feature the return of his on-screen wife Vera, who died in 2008.

Mr Collinson declined to give details about the nature of her appearance, but did say: "She's not a ghost, she doesn't come in on a wire. It's beautiful and poignant."

----------


## Dazzle

Sounds like it'll be a real tear-jerker  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Liz Dawn has admitted that she decided to leave the soap after suffering so badly from emphysema that she "thought [she] was dying".

The actress departed the role of Vera Duckworth after 33 years in 2008 because she found herself becoming "stressed" on set and feared she was "letting people down".

"My breathing was so bad I thought I was dying," What's on TV quotes her as saying. "I'd smoked for many years and I'd always had a bit of a cough and a splutter but I was getting worse and worse and I was struggling to breathe.

"I was frightened of letting people down when I was filming. I would cry sometimes because I was so stressed.

"I couldn't walk more than a few steps without having to sit down and I was so tired I couldn't even learn my lines."

Dawn, who has since become an ambassador of the British Lung Foundation, also called for more people to get "checked over", noting that she would have been forced to quit Coronation Street earlier if she hadn't.

"As long as you get the right medication you can have a life," she said. "If I hadn't got treatment then I'd have had to leave Corrie years before."

Dawn made a one-off appearance as Vera in a 2010 episode that saw her on-screen husband Jack (Bill Tarmey) pass away from cancer.

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Liz Dawn has admitted that she decided to leave the soap after suffering so badly from emphysema that she "thought [she] was dying".

The actress departed the role of Vera Duckworth after 33 years in 2008 because she found herself becoming "stressed" on set and feared she was "letting people down".

"My breathing was so bad I thought I was dying," What's on TV quotes her as saying. "I'd smoked for many years and I'd always had a bit of a cough and a splutter but I was getting worse and worse and I was struggling to breathe.

"I was frightened of letting people down when I was filming. I would cry sometimes because I was so stressed.

"I couldn't walk more than a few steps without having to sit down and I was so tired I couldn't even learn my lines."

Dawn, who has since become an ambassador of the British Lung Foundation, also called for more people to get "checked over", noting that she would have been forced to quit Coronation Street earlier if she hadn't.

"As long as you get the right medication you can have a life," she said. "If I hadn't got treatment then I'd have had to leave Corrie years before."

Dawn made a one-off appearance as Vera in a 2010 episode that saw her on-screen husband Jack (Bill Tarmey) pass away from cancer.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street legend Liz Dawn has opened up over her ongoing health issues, urging the public to combat potential lung problems with early checks.

The actress, who played Weatherfield's Vera Duckworth between 1974 and 2008, has struggled with the lung disease emphysema in recent years.

Dawn, 73, now uses a wheelchair to get around and was recently informed that only one third of her lungs still work.

In an interview with The Mirror, Dawn explained: "I have only made one plan for 2013. To make sure I am alive this time next year."

Describing her health as "very bad these days", she continued: "I have only got a third of my lungs now... and I do get so breathless. I can't walk for more than a few steps without needing my chair so I just go everywhere in it now.

"I worry about going out. I need to know where I am going. Will there be stairs? Will there be a lift? How will I manage? I can't just pop down the road for a paper or a pint of milk now. I have to go in the chair and rely on my husband Donald for a lot."

Dawn was diagnosed with emphysema in 2004 following a lifetime of smoking. She followed advice to quit cigarettes immediately, but was forced to quit her Corrie role as her health problems worsened.

She added: "Over time I realised the severity of my condition and that is why I want to speak out now. So many people are suffering from lung disease who don't know it.

"They think they have asthma - in fact they have emphysema. It is vital that people get tested and checked out and not leave it for years like I did."

Dawn made a brief return to screens last month with a cameo appearance in a Coronation Street Christmas sketch for Text Santa.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street legend Liz Dawn has opened up over her ongoing health issues, urging the public to combat potential lung problems with early checks.

The actress, who played Weatherfield's Vera Duckworth between 1974 and 2008, has struggled with the lung disease emphysema in recent years.

Dawn, 73, now uses a wheelchair to get around and was recently informed that only one third of her lungs still work.

In an interview with The Mirror, Dawn explained: "I have only made one plan for 2013. To make sure I am alive this time next year."

Describing her health as "very bad these days", she continued: "I have only got a third of my lungs now... and I do get so breathless. I can't walk for more than a few steps without needing my chair so I just go everywhere in it now.

"I worry about going out. I need to know where I am going. Will there be stairs? Will there be a lift? How will I manage? I can't just pop down the road for a paper or a pint of milk now. I have to go in the chair and rely on my husband Donald for a lot."

Dawn was diagnosed with emphysema in 2004 following a lifetime of smoking. She followed advice to quit cigarettes immediately, but was forced to quit her Corrie role as her health problems worsened.

She added: "Over time I realised the severity of my condition and that is why I want to speak out now. So many people are suffering from lung disease who don't know it.

"They think they have asthma - in fact they have emphysema. It is vital that people get tested and checked out and not leave it for years like I did."

Dawn made a brief return to screens last month with a cameo appearance in a Coronation Street Christmas sketch for Text Santa.

----------


## alan45

ACTRESS Liz Dawn, famed as Corrieâs Vera Duckworth, has suffered a heart attack. 
The 73-year-old telly legend â already diagnosed with incurable lung disease â was rushed to hospital after complaining of chest pains at her apartment in Whitefield, Greater Manchester. 

Showbiz pals last night threw their support behind the Weatherfield legend after learning of her heart attack. 

Ex-Corrie actress Sally Lindsay, a close pal of Liz, was among Street favourites who rallied round. 

She told the ailing star: âStick in there, girl â youâre as tough as nails!â 

Sally, who played busty barmaid Shelley Unwin, added: âLiz is the funniest person Iâve worked with. She was brilliant in Corrie â we all love her and every cast member will be right behind her. 

âShe always came across as a battleaxe. But in truth, she is one of the warmest, kindest, most considerate people you could ever meet.â 

Lee Boardman, who played Weatherfield drug dealer Jez Quigley, said: âIâm so sorry to hear about Liz. Sheâs a wonderful woman and we all send our love.â 

Sue Nicholls, famed as crimper Audrey Roberts, said: âShe is a real trouper â she will get through this. She gets as much love and support as we can possibly give.â 

And Sueâs husband Mark Eden, who was Corrie brute Alan Bradley, said: âThe work Liz does for charity is immense. She is a great woman and Iâm sure she will pull through.â 

'She is a real trouper â she will get through this' ... Street star Sue Nicholls who plays Audrey Roberts

Liz was rushed to Wythenshawe Hospital on Monday night after being taken ill at her apartment in Whitefield, Greater Manchester. 

It was two days before actor Bill Roache was charged with rape in another blow to the Corrie community. 

Husband Donald told The Sun: âLiz is in hospital. Sheâs had a slight heart attack.â But despite the scare he said he was confident she would recover â adding: âShe is all right.â 

Last night friends said Liz had been allowed home to recuperate. 

The actress had a 34-year run in Corrie after first appearing in the ITV1 soap in 1974 as wife of Rovers barman Jack â played by actor Bill Tarmey. In 2004 Liz, who smoked 24 cigarettes a day, was diagnosed with incurable emphysema. 

Three years later she left the show due to failing health and her final scene saw Vera dying in her sleep. 



'I'm sure she will pull through' ... Sue Nicholls' husband and Corrie star Mark Eden
Rex Features 
Liz made a one-off return in 2010 as Veraâs âspiritâ when Jack was written out. But last January she said doctors could do nothing more to ease her emphysema, which has left her lung capacity 30 per cent. 

Liz said: âIâve only made one plan for 2013 â to make sure I am alive this time next year. If not for the doctors, I wouldnât be here today. But my health is very bad.â 

She was left devastated last November when co-star Bill died and admitted: âI miss him terribly.â 



Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz2SJ7jbuFw

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Georgia May Foote has wished Liz Dawn a "speedy recovery" after she suffered a heart attack yesterday (May 4).

Dawn - who played Vera Duckworth on the ITV soap for 34 years - has since revealed that she is "feeling better" following the health scare.

The Katy Armstrong actress said that she thinks Dawn "oozes amazingness", The Daily Record reports.

Foote said: "I hope Liz has a speedy recovery and I send her my best wishes. She is a Coronation Street legend.

"I unfortunately didn't ever work with her, because she left just before I started, but I met her at an awards do.

"She's one of these people who just oozes amazingness, she's such a lovely woman.

"It's an honour to even be on the same show as she was and I really hope she gets better soon."

Foote added that the cast are remaining strong in the aftermath of recent bad news, including the announcement that Ken Barlow actor Bill Roache has been charged with two counts of rape.

"We have been told not to make any comment on this because we don't really know what is going on," the 22-year-old commented.

She concluded: "We are a really strong family at Coronation Street, so I'm sure we will all get through it together."

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Liz Dawn has revealed that her recent heart attack may have helped save her life.

The Vera Duckworth actress, who retired from the ITV soap in 2008, explained that it highlighted a hidden health problem that doctors were then able to treat.

She was taken to hospital in April after suffering a heart attack and later assured fans that she is feeling okay.

Dawn told the Sunday Mirror: "I am so happy and relieved to be on this medication for my heart. I feel so much better.

"In a way having the heart attack was a blessing in disguise because it means that the problem I had with my heart is now being managed.

"I feel stronger than I have in a long time. I am looking forward to a nice holiday after all that has happened in the past few weeks. I will get better - people haven't seen the back of me yet."

The 73-year-old will embark on a cruise of the Norwegian Fjords with husband Donald next week.

She also praised staff at Wythenshawe Hospital in Manchester, who treated her when she returned from Spain with chest pains.

----------

